# Onedrywash



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Looking at the ad in this months C&CC mag I am very tempted to try this product.

According to their website they are using it to clean the vehicles at Gatwick airport so it must be quite effective.

There are several testimonials from motorhome and caravan owners too.

Are there any negatives from anyone who has tried it?

I like the idea that when you have some time (on site maybe) you can simply do a bit of cleaning without messing about with water.

Go on then, put me off.

Paul


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I have used it and get a good result but you have to be careful about just how much dirt as it can scratch.
Lightly brush with a soft brush first and then use the product.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hmm

So much for the claims then - it says it can't scratch :roll: 

Paul


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.miracledrywash.com/

Im just saying be careful if it is very muddy.
I do use it but if it is very muddy then I give it a good wash.
But when we travel around from site to site then I use the produst and Im well pleased with it. :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

oldenstar said:


> Hmm
> 
> So much for the claims then - it says it can't scratch :roll:
> 
> Paul


The stuff itself probably can't scratch, so the claim is not fraudulent. 8O

Any dirt or grit on the panels will certainly scratch if you rub it in with a cloth - whatever magical ingredient is applied first.

This is why the pro's always use copious amounts of soapy water and a soft brush to get the muck off before they polish it. :wink:

Hope this helps

Dave


----------

